# Portal Update



## 240V

Latest update to Portal includes some coded messages on the ingame radios and a new ending.

Hints at Portal Sequel? HL Episode3?


----------



## mechman

What did you think of Portal Bob? I never got around to playing it. And it's kind of funny cause I just re-loaded HL2 last week and started running through that again. :scratch: I think I need to load up Portal...


----------



## 240V

Portal is fun and Funny! Lots of ingame humor! The new coded message achievements basically doubles the challenge because not only do you have to figure out the methods to escape each room you now have to find the radios and then carry them to a location where the (alternate) signal is received. 
It's a comic relief from being shot at in all the FPS ha ha.


----------



## 240V

I guess this makes it official. Portal 2 is coming. Co-op?
Cover of next months Gameinformer mag.

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2010/03/05/april-cover-revealed.aspx


----------



## Moonfly

mechman said:


> What did you think of Portal Bob? I never got around to playing it. And it's kind of funny cause I just re-loaded HL2 last week and started running through that again. :scratch: I think I need to load up Portal...


Portal Rules



> I dont know what that is, but I know what it is not, and it's not yours, so put it down


----------



## Moonfly

240V said:


> I guess this makes it official. Portal 2 is coming. Co-op?
> Cover of next months Gameinformer mag.
> 
> http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2010/03/05/april-cover-revealed.aspx


We are now trying to keep news upto date here too :T


----------



## 240V

Portal2 Co-op Trailer @ Game Trailers --> [ame]http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-co-op-portal-2/703299[/ame]

Spoiler Alert, Portal 2 On Screen Footage ==> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/08/18/portal-2-on-screen-footage-other-stuff/


----------



## Moonfly

good find :T


----------



## taoggniklat

Portal 2 looks like it will be fun. I love all the new features they have added. Can't wait


----------



## Moonfly

I cant wait for it and seems to be taking an age to be released. Should be worth the wait though.


----------



## taoggniklat

Can't wait for Portal 2, it looks awesome.

Portal was a fantastic game that took things outside the normal gaming box. I would love to see them integrate it into the HL series.

I dont know if there will be HL3, but most likely HL2:Episode 3 to finish that story. However it seems like Valve is busy so it may not be first priority. Over Christmas I decided to play back through the entire HL series again and it reminded me of just how great of a series it was.


----------

